# Lowrance HDS 10 Gen 1 Lake Erie Chip



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello to all, I am try to find the best chip for My Gen 1 HDS 

The Primary use will be Lake Erie with a trip now and then to Lake Michigan 

Thanks Todd


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I fish Lake Erie & I have the Navionics plus and the lowrance lake insight pro v16. Navionics is not perfect but is pretty good for the western basin but not for the sandbar. Lowrance chip is big disappointment all round.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would suggest the navionics + chart but if you have a compeditor chip or older navionics chart you can get the navionics update chip and save you some money. Also with a good bit of the charter captains using the sonarchart live the lake is constantly getting updated in the navionics system.


----------

